# Concord 14 brix ph is 3.05



## tatd69 (Aug 24, 2014)

First time I've measured brix on Concords. It's 14--pH is 3.05 
What should it be for wine making. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dralarms (Aug 24, 2014)

Sounds good, I'd add sugar to get it up to 21. Ph is a little low but not in the bad range, how much juice do you have?


----------



## tatd69 (Aug 24, 2014)

About 40 plants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dralarms (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok, once you juice thrm you might need to adjust the ph just a bit. 3.4 is a normally good target.


----------



## tatd69 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (Aug 24, 2014)

I am assuming you have not harvested them yet. Wait until they ripen more to get the sugar and pH level up into a more desirable range.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yup, what grapeman said.


----------



## tatd69 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have not harvested them yet. What brix can it be expected to reach? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 25, 2014)

It depends on your growing area and conditions really. But depneding on the grape 20- 25 should not be out of the question. I am not sure what concord will hit normally.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 25, 2014)

Like Seth said, it depends on your location, but generally speaking Concord does not get to a 20 brix before the acid drops too low and the pH raises too high for good wine. In northern areas 16 to 18 brix would be about it. In better areas they can reach slightly above 20 brix but the acid is too low.


----------



## tatd69 (Aug 27, 2014)

That's good information. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Turock (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd pick them now--you'll have better flavor. Concord loses its flavor if you wait for the brix to go up. Use calcium carbonate to raise the PH to 3.4


----------

